
Nations, Fighting Powerful Refrigerant That Warms Planet, Reach Landmark Deal - blondie9x
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/15/world/africa/kigali-deal-hfc-air-conditioners.html?_r=0
======
PaulHoule
For three decades the U.S. has been the primary scofflaw on this issue. Both
Greenpeace and the LaRouche organization agree that we should use propane as a
refrigerant because it is (i) cheap, (ii) highly efficient, (iii) non-toxic,
and (iv) is not an extreme global warming gas.

So does everybody else, but in the U.S. we have long had this idea that the
risk of fire is vastly greater than all of the other ways you can get killed.
Thus kids get run over in the suburbs because they drive fast on wide streets
designed to take the largest firefighting vehicles with ease. Thus we
legislate that fabrics contain carcinogenic fire retardants, etc.

~~~
tunap
There are plenty of alternatives, but none are as financially rewarding(nor as
efficient?) as the latest-greatest-soon-to-be-banned designer chemicals.
Lucrative patent revenues, intervals of obsolescensed hardware &
retooling/retraining/recertification is highly profitable = good for balance
sheets & economic data sets. I find it telling that no chemicals are specified
in the article, just the generic term "hydrofluorocarbons". Perhaps the warm
fuzzy do-good feeling would be chilled by mentionng that the current
approved(mandated) refrigerant R410A, the replacement to R-22, is already
slated for replacement due to _it 's_ adverse effects to the environment.

